# I have a purchased of COS at 6.07



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Will buy Cos at 6.07


----------



## Hiitsme (Jun 14, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> Will buy Cos at 6.07


How many shares? I'm sitting on 3000 shares bought at mid $6's.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking at 5k shares

To start as I have have good luck with COS


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm waiting until October 30 to buy COS what with the fire and all.


----------



## canibus (Mar 5, 2012)

SpendLessEarnMore said:


> I'm waiting until October 30 to buy COS what with the fire and all.


Suncor offers to purchase COS - 43% premium 

http://business.financialpost.com/n...to-buy-canadian-oil-sands-ltd-for-4-3-billion


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

canibus said:


> Suncor offers to purchase COS - 43% premium
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/n...to-buy-canadian-oil-sands-ltd-for-4-3-billion


Wow, that is a big premium. I didn't see that coming


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow.

Price will spike today!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Good luck indeed..


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

will others spike a bit too?
which ones??


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Bad luck for 1980z28, looks like COS only went as low as $6.12 after he posted this thread on friday :/
Price will spike when the market opens now.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh I thought he bought on Friday...


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

So close indeed

Still have the cash for oil only companys

Maybe they say no,and price will return

I guess if I want some COS I will have to raise my buy price

Maybe my FM will rise from the dead

The volume maybe sell orders on COS


----------



## eddyo (Oct 28, 2009)

canibus said:


> Suncor offers to purchase COS - 43% premium
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/n...to-buy-canadian-oil-sands-ltd-for-4-3-billion


What happens to my shares of COS if Suncor does purchase?? Is it business as usual, are my COS shares converted to SU, do I get a cash payment?


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Read the news release from Suncor. If the deal goes through it looks like it would be an all-stock deal. Each share of COS will be converted to 0.25 of a SU share. As both a SU and COS shareholder it seems like a pretty reasonable deal to me.

EDIT: And a quote directly from the Financial Post story:


> Under the terms of the offer, each shareholder in Calgary-based Canadian Oil Sands would receive 0.25 of a Suncor share. Including the company’s estimated outstanding net debt of $2.3 billion as of June 30, the total transaction value is about $6.6 billion, Suncor said.


EDIT-2: And it looks like COS is up about 47% today. Nice. Just to put things into perspective a little bit SU is trading around $34.85 or so and has a $1.16/year dividend. 25% of both of those numbers is $8.71 and $0.29/year dividend. On Friday COS was trading in the low $6 range and pays at $0.20/year dividend.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

SGY is next. I got in at 6.17 with COS.


----------



## Value (Jul 31, 2015)

Congrats to all those who bough much lower than 9 bucks! Nice deal you got there 

Wish I would have touched this one.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I bought at $6.15 last Friday  wow I`m happy


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There may be Rights of First Refusal in the Syncrude agreement... and if so, other participants could match the price for a proportionate share if they so chose to do so. Eiher way, it is a takeout if COS shareholders agree.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

It will take a bigger pop than this to make my COS ACB look reasonable. Meanwhile I see SU diluting their integrated goodness with additional, excess production capacity. As an SU shareholder I am worried that the value of production capacity could drop further and make the current price of COS look expensive.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

did any of you guys have wind of this deal before it was announced today ????


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> did any of you guys have wind [...] ?


We will never know -- unless there's a court case.

That Alberta oil patch properties are potentially ripe for acquisition is no secret. My guess was that it would be Sinopec or Petronas sniffing around first.


----------

